# Police Officer Claimed A Burger King Put Dirt On His Burger...turns Out  It Was Salt And Pepper



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 7, 2018)

A Florida police officer cannot tell the difference between seasoning and dirt.

Fort Myers police officer Tim McCormick caused a stir when he posted a Facebook status complaining about a burger he received from Burger King, reports The Fort Myers News-Press.

_“Ladies and Gentleman of the Line!!_

_I was the Officer who was served a burger at Burger King at 4004 Cleveland Avenue in Ft Myers with dirt in it, At first I thought it was just burned old bacon, I was hungry and ate the burger, at the last bite I saw dirt and grit on the burger. In disgust, I threw it out of the window. I quickly noticed that my receipt had big block letters with the word POLICE on it. this has never been the case previously. I went inside and made contact with the manager who said "Sorry, what do you want me to do?" Just before speaking to the manager the staff member from the drive thru asked "What the matter officer something wrong with your order?" Then she and the other staff had a good laugh. Some day we first responders just want to grab a quick bite because we are overwhelmed with calls, and this is how we are treated. I contacted cooperate offices and they said "not our problem we'll have the franchise owner contact you", When contacted by the franchise owner he said "It is impossible for dirt to get into food, you're crazy!"_

_So to my brothers and sisters I say this. only eat at safe places and check your food before hand. EXCELSIOR!!!!!!”_

The message went viral and was shared over 20,000 times before it was set to private, according to ABC-7. The post prompted an investigation and statement from Dan Fitzpatrick, chairman and CEO of Quality Dining Inc., a company that owns 90 Burger King franchises in Florida.

"This has my full and undivided attention," said Fitzpatrick. The Fort Myers Police Department and Burger King regional manager reviewed video of the cooking process, and they got to the bottom of it.

The mystery substance on Fitzpatrick’s burger was a salt and pepper blend.

A man whose surname is the same as a seasoning company did not know the difference between seasoning and dirt.










The receipt McCormick complained about was a result of him saying “officer” and “police officer” when the cashier asked for his name.


Fitzpatrick says McCormick viewed the footage of the preparation of his order on Thursday, July 5, and plans to make a retraction. He insists there's no hard feelings, according to the News-Press.

“He had it wrong, and I don’t mean to embarrass him at all,” Fitzpatrick said. “The 20,000 people who read that, I frankly hope he can reach them again, but I don’t really care, because he knows what the story is, and the media has been diligently reporting the facts of what really happened. We don’t want to embarrass him. We don’t want to embarrass the department. We’re going to move on.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 7, 2018)

All it takes is for them to have a bad day and they’re ready to run someone out of business. People with this level of paranoia aren’t cut out for police work.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow, so they really are so unfamiliar with spices that pepper is exotic to them.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope he is the laughing stock of the department. It would have been easier for them to just spit in his food, than to find a mound of dirt to put on it.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 7, 2018)

He’s not a McCormick from the infamous Seasoning dynasty. The only thing we know about Tim’s hillbilly branch of the McCormick family tree 1)  They were too poor to afford basic seasonings such as salt and pepper 2) Their very bland food was generously seasoned with ignorance and white privilege.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 7, 2018)

So unfamiliar with seasoning 

Excelsior? Suuuuuuure


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 7, 2018)

He ain’t slick with “what the matter officer”.
I hope he stay embarrassed about this for life.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope they drag his dumb  for months! 

Now the police are the oppressed ones and gotta watch out for the evil people out there trying to kill them and feeding them dirt.  So fragile   I can picture his arrogant smug expression when the cashier asked him for his name and he said "officer". Jerk.   Blue snowflake


----------



## nysister (Jul 7, 2018)

I knew he'd look like this before I even opened this. He has that face.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 7, 2018)

Reminds me of this story...

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-others-really-do-not-know-seasonings.812103/


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 7, 2018)

As long as he apologizes. There HAVE been cases of restaurant workers tampering with the food of LEO. Heck, they even tamper with the food of civilians. I rarely eat out because restaurants are just too unclean.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah I "saw" that.. he's a trip. Scary to know he's out there on the street "to protect and to serve" sheesh



Crackers Phinn said:


> He ain’t slick with “what the matter officer”.
> I hope he stay embarrassed about this for life.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 9, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> A Florida police officer cannot tell the difference between seasoning and dirt.


I can't make it past the first line


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jul 20, 2018)

his wife should be even more embarrassed says a lot about her cooking


----------



## charmingt (Jul 21, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> Wow, so they really are so unfamiliar with spices that pepper is exotic to them.




OMG! Hilarious!


----------



## bzb1990 (Jan 12, 2021)

shanelallyn30 said:


> his wife should be even more embarrassed says a lot about her cooking


Omg sorry I'm just bumping this for this comment   ..


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 13, 2021)

At least the corporate owner handled things properly. Meanwhile the truth is reported and everything corrected.  Dude can sit with egg on his face but he can't start the revolution he wants today. Sorry it's just salt and pepper dude.


----------

